# Black Library Site Back Up!



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/

It's looking mighty clean and marvelous!

On the downside, there are no forums. Instead, users are being redirected to the "Black Library Bolthole", where quite a few members fled following the original death of the official site-- http://z6.invisionfree.com/bljunkies/index.php?act=idx


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/
> 
> It's looking mighty clean and marvelous!
> 
> On the downside, there are no forums. Instead, users are being redirected to the "Black Library Bolthole", where quite a few members fled following the original death of the official site-- http://z6.invisionfree.com/bljunkies/index.php?act=idx


You have made Bobss a very happy guy. A _very_ happy guy.

Although - considering the time period - the changes seem to be minor.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

jesus H banana long time coming


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

Blood Gorgons looks very interesting. . . and I think I may have to look into some of the Cain books. . . Duty Calls looks interesting but I have a feeling I should read the other books first.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hot damn, its about time.

CP


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

Very minor changes compared to the downtime. No forums, pfff.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Ive noticed than Nagash appears on the cover of _God King_, embroiled in combat with the obvious protagonist, Sigmar, whilst surronded by swaythes of zombies. This led to me wondering: Whether _God King _would be the finale of both the Sigmar and Nagash trilogies? Further supported by the fact that, after his defeat to Sigmar, Nagash is part of no major events, so a third book would indeed have to scrape any small details and reformulate this into a plot worthy of another book if this is not the case


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/Throne-of-Lies.html 

Think they need to spell check their paragraphs!

Does Aaron no fucking justice!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/Throne-of-Lies.html
> 
> Think they need to spell check their paragraphs!
> 
> Does Aaron no fucking justice!


I feel the need to swear, and rightly will: Im fucking sick of audio books lately. I can play them with ease, I can buy them with little more effort than an ordinary book; yet I can`t stand the fact that the blighters are singularily availible to audio, forcing me to listen to another beings voice, when I want to listen to my own ( seriously, no arrogance intended, I just have an inbred hate of audiobooks from when I was younger)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Are they serious? Months of downtime for hardly any noticable changes whatsoever.

On the plus side a few new things revealed, the main ones that caught my interest being:

1) The synopsis of _The First Heretic_:

_"Amidst the galaxy-wide war of the Great Crusade, the Emperor castigates the Word Bearers for their worship. Distraught at this judgement, Lorgar and his Legion seek another path while devastating world after world, venting their fury and fervour on the battlefield. Their search for a new purpose leads them to the edge of the material universe, where they meet ancient forces far more powerful than they could have imagined. Having set out to illuminate the Imperium, the corruption of Chaos takes hold and their path to damnation begins. Unbeknownst to the Word Bearers, their quest for truth contains the very roots of heresy…"_

2) The Cover Art and synopsis of _God-King_:

_"Sigmar, the first Emperor, is a god amongst men, a peerless leader and an unbreakable warrior. Having defeated the Chaos invasion of Middenheim, the Empire knows a measure of peace. But in the vast deserts of Nehekhara, another empire is rising. Nagash, the most feared of necromancers, is determined to claim dominance over the Old World, crushing all before him with an unstoppable and nightmarish army. Legions of unnatural creatures swarm the Empire. Sigmar must defend the lands of the living from the hordes of the dead and prevent Nagash's terrible vision of power coming true."_

3) The Cover Art and synopsis of _Throne of Lies_:

_"The Night Lords are among the most feared Chaos Space Marines in the universe.They prey on their victims from the shadows, stalking the faithful of the FalseImperium in their ultimate quest to destroy the Emperor. The warband of theExalted, travelling aboard The Covenant of Blood, are recovering from the eventsat Crythe Primus. But their dark crusade against the loyal Imperial forcescontinues, and they will leave a trail of blood and terror behind them."_


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i wish they'd fucking run a spellcheck...god so many words actually mushed together...

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ragnar Karlsson said something about that earlier today, let me see if I can find it...

Ah yes! Ragnar said: "We've spotted a fair few of those, seems to be a small bug in when I've transferred over a lot of the text from our central systems. I'm going through them tomorrow to clean that up. "

This was in reply to the complaints about the missing spaces in several articles of the new site.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

good thing. that wasstarting to get reeeealyannoying....

CP


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

at least it's up and running...that's something. But it couldn't have taken this long with the changes that are made....where are the sample chapters??


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, have the seen the prices they charge for the books?! You can get most of those books for half of what BL are charging off Amazon. Meh 

Although I suppose they do need to charge the actual RRP of their books!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Dont really notice a difference myself but I'm glad its back

So the first heretic will be on the Word Bearers as expected, interesting

Bloody hell another book by Aaron Dembski- Bowden the guy is a machine.

As soon as I've bought and read Ravenor and fulgrim soul hunter is my next choice... looks fantastic


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Soul hunter is pretty awesome, the next book is lined up aswell sometime or another.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Are they serious? Months of downtime for hardly any noticable changes whatsoever.
> 
> On the plus side a few new things revealed, the main ones that caught my interest being:
> 
> ...


I agree. The cover is mightily impressive, as is that of _Empire_ and _Heldenhammer_, though it does beg - as earlier stated - whether this will be the finale of the Nagash trilogy too.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> I agree. The cover is mightily impressive, as is that of _Empire_ and _Heldenhammer_


Aye, although the one thing that doesn't sit well with me is the depiction of Ghal Maraz.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Aye, although the one thing that doesn't sit well with me is the depiction of Ghal Maraz.


Hmm... yes. But, if you look at the shaft end of Ghal Maraz, it seems to have been snapped or broken. Im guessing this fits into the theme of Karl Franz baring Sigmars weapon in 2500, but with him only wielding a single-handed warhammer?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I hate audio-books...

Oh! What a surprise, cover art for _Time of Legends_ looking good for once!


----------

